# Appeal timelines



## HighlyFavoured

Hi folks

How long does an appeal take? Do you guys know anyone who received an outcome from an appeal. How long did the outcome take. They are saying from 3 to 6 months but did someone actually get a response within that period? :juggle:


----------



## hilrap

I would like to know as well... Mine has been "awaiting adjudication" for the last 13 weeks (and counting)... :-(


----------



## Italianabroad

I have applied for an appeal on Jan 28th and still waiting for it.....


----------



## Sarah Horspool

My appeal was handed in on the 27th of November and still no news. No-one replies to emails


----------



## Italianabroad

Where did you hand it in? Joburg?


----------



## Moto80

Hi all

My appeal was lodged 27 Jan 2015 and no news... Have heard that it can take up to 6-7 months! - I am hoping we all get a response soon. Would be interesting to hear if anybody have been successful at all with an appeal...?


----------



## Sarah Horspool

Italianabroad said:


> Where did you hand it in? Joburg?


Mine was handed in at the VFS in Port Elizabeth


----------



## Neilmac50

16th October 2014 at VFS Cape Town, various phone calls and e-mails...nothing, just marvellous.Still waiting!


----------



## Italianabroad

Oh dear....Can I ask why'd you have to appeal? In my case it was because one document was missing, even though it was not required...


----------



## Moto80

My appeal was due to a missing SA police clearance in the original TRP renewal application


----------



## Sarah Horspool

My appeal is for my work permit, due to the DoL taking 6 months to complete my certifcate (instead of 30 days) I had to hand my original application in without it. The certifcate was completed in January but have heard nothing from DHA since the certifcate was forwarded to them.


----------



## Neilmac50

My appeal was due to not having a 'Notorial Agreement' something which was not on the list of requirements on the VFS website,nor did the official at VFS pick up on it when I submitted my papers.I feel they are to blame for this oversight as at the time I was not aware of it nor seems they!


----------



## Italianabroad

Has anyone been successful with their appeal and do we know how long is it gonna take?? I lose money every day because I cannot accept the job I was offered!!!! 
Does anyone have any contact at HA that we can call?


----------



## Moto80

Hi I am with you on the frustration! I spoke to an immigration consultant yesterday and was told they are currently processing appeals lodged November 2014... If that is correct I am not sure. The only numbers I have is these but I guess you have tried these already...? 

Department of Home Affairs - Department of Home Affairs


----------



## Sarah Horspool

I really hope they are working on the November appeals as I really have to get home. I cannot believe how long this is all taking, and I am sure it will still take a few weeks more.


----------



## dallant

I had an application for workpermit rejected in 2011, appealed and there was no answer for a while. I was advised by my immigration consultant to withdraw the appeal and re-apply since the appeal files are placed at the bottom of the piles. I think there is no processing time for appeals so HA can get back to you when they get to it as opposed to normal application which has a processing time that HA has to abide to in terms of the law.


----------



## Moto80

Hi Dallant

It all depends on what grounds your appeal is on and what you are appealing. Mine is a TRP appeal and my previous visa has now expired due to the long wait. You can not withdraw and re-apply without a valid visa in SA and you can not leave SA without a valid visa without being stamped undesirable for up to 5 years. So the wait continues...


----------



## HighlyFavoured

So i guess no one really knows how long it takes for an appeal to be finalised.
Its a bit frustrating as you cannot follow up or anything and neither do you have a guarantee that the outcome will come in your favour again. Its really is a gamble. I suppose we just have to wait and keep our fingers crossed.

I was hoping someone knows of someone who got a response within the 3 - 6 month timeframe.

All the best folks.


----------



## Wallaroo

*Appeal process*

I submitted a renewal application for my 11(6) visa 2 weeks before it was to expire, and it did not include the police clearance.(it had not arrived yet) I left South Africa 4 days before my visa was to expire, fearing maybe that I would become undesirable. My South African wife and I took a trip to Turkey.

Anyway, I returned in 2 weeks and was given a 90 day visa at the airport. I am from the USA. I received a denial of my renewal within a couple weeks. It was for lack of the police clearance. I filed an appeal immediately. The police clearance had arrived while I was away.

I think I am legally here on a tourist visa. My 90 day visa expires in a few weeks.

I can not seem to locate information regarding staying or leaving South Africa with an appeal in process

Can I legally await the out come of my appeal, however long it takes.

Will my appeal be denied simply because of these unique circumstances. Most people tend to stay and wait. Thanks for any help or answer. Wallaroo


----------



## Bobbysmart

Hi I can just imagine your stress as we are going through the same hell just now!
We also made an appointment for handing in his paperwork about 2 weeks ago due to misinformation from the home affairs and Vfs and also no police clearance yet and my husband needs to give in his paperwork in this Monday his visa expires the 6th of May.
I want to thank you for your information of what you had to do so far even if you are still waiting yourself it helped me a lot.
It is a shame that you have to get your information from people that has gone through hell and not from the authorities who is paid for it!
But because of people like you and others putting experiences on forums and unknowingly giving out information thousands of people can get help.
I urge everyone to put as much information as they can about their experiences as much as they can and help each other as it will assist so many people and families in need.
Please let us know your up to date status and latest developments and information and hopefully others will assist you with information as well.
All the best and wishing you the best of luck !


----------



## Bobbysmart

Moto80 said:


> Hi Dallant
> 
> It all depends on what grounds your appeal is on and what you are appealing. Mine is a TRP appeal and my previous visa has now expired due to the long wait. You can not withdraw and re-apply without a valid visa in SA and you can not leave SA without a valid visa without being stamped undesirable for up to 5 years. So the wait continues...


Hi can I ask on what grounds did they deny your visa and have they explained to you what will happen if the appeal is denied as well?


----------



## Wallaroo

Bobbysmart (This is not posting anywhere) will try here. something wrong with website
When I submitted my original renewal application to VFS, they accepted it without the Police Clearance. I believe they stopped that practice soon after. My application was denied rather quickly (4 weeks) at Home Affairs. When I filed, the person at VFS asked if I wanted to wait until I received the clearance to apply. I submitted it anyway for a few reasons. 
For what it is worth my application was well past the 60 day limit. I heard this has been waived because of delays at VFS, but I am not sure the law says it has been waived, so be careful.
With your husband’s visa expiring on the 6th, it is tough to know what to do. By the way, I would check anything I say with a competent immigration counsellor. If he leaves SA without an application in process, and returns with a 90 day visa, he will not be able to apply within SA in that instance, and will have to leave after his stay and apply abroad.
Here is a thought. Go to the appointment on Monday and apply. They will probably not accept the application though. Find out what they say. If they say you must wait until you have the clearance, as they probably will, then you must think fast. If you overstay your visa and make the application when the clearance arrives, you may be ok. You cannot leave the country though at that point. Because of delays at VFS, I have heard they are allowing this. Unfortunately you do not have a lot of time. I hope some of this helps.


----------



## Moto80

Bobbysmart said:


> Hi can I ask on what grounds did they deny your visa and have they explained to you what will happen if the appeal is denied as well?


Hello they rejected my TRP renewal due to a missing police clearance. I am about to pick up my appeal decision tomorrow (lodged 27/01-2015) so cross fingers that it is good news


----------



## Wallaroo

Will do more than cross my fingers! let us know the outcome


----------



## Moto80

Hello

YAY!!!! Appeal decision finalised and I picked up my TRP visa this morning


----------



## HighlyFavoured

Congrats Moto80, which office did you apply from?



Moto80 said:


> Hello
> 
> YAY!!!! Appeal decision finalised and I picked up my TRP visa this morning


----------



## Moto80

Thanks a lot  I applied from Durban


----------



## emptybucket

*Any help?*

Hi All,
I have been here 8 years and applied for a renewal of my TRP last September prior to my existing visa expiring. at the time because of the new immigration act coming into force I was unable to apply to DoL in good time for approval and so we asked HA for advice. In the meantime we made application in July for a waiver of DoL approval from HA. Home Affairs customer service desk said DoL approval was not required for an extension and so I submitted my application via VFS with the email from HA included. Subsequently I received the DoL waiver from HA in October. 
However in December my application was rejected and so I lodged an appeal including the DoL waiver. The appeal was lodged on 17th December and I'm still awaiting the outcome. In the meantime I have been suspended from work as I have no visa and therefore no legal status to work. Through a lawyer we made contact with HA who said I was entitled to stay and work whilst awaiting the outcome of my appeal, but unsurprisingly we have not managed to get this in writing yet.
I think I have about 1 week before my suspension becomes a permanent thing and I will need to return to the UK. I have used the route through the Minister of HA and the opposition party and tried internal contacts through immigration practitioners yet nothing has worked to quicken the pace.
Any advice welcome, as phones just ring and emails just get no reply with HA and VFS are clueless?


----------



## Bexiee

Morning guys 

Picked up my TRP yesterday from my appeal!

I first applied at the Port Elizabeth branch in December (I don't have the exact dates to hand at the moment!), was rejected end of January for not having a SA PCC. This was all that was stated on my rejection letter, so I resubmitted all the original documents, plus the PCC (which had typically arrived JUST after I applied in Dec - but I couldn't wait any longer before the 60 days before my visa expired).

These are the messages I had on the VFS website tracking:

sent for adjudication - 3rd Feb
received at DHA - 7th May
adjudicated reply received VFC Port Elizabeth - 11th May

Now, compared to the stages it went through first time, I seem to be missing stages - but I checked everyday, and only had the wording change on the 7th May!

Overall wait time for appeal decision - 3months

Good Luck to everyone else in the process


----------



## Sarah Horspool

Has anyone else had any sucess with an appeal. I applied in November and I still have no outcome. I call the appeal department every day and no-one ever picks up the phone and my emails go unanswered so frustrating!


----------



## Arsalan_raja87

Hi, I applied my spouse visa on 11 Aug. 2014 refused on 18 December. Submit appeal on 12 jan 2015 after 6 weeks received letter my file sent bck to BHC islamabad for review & b4 17 June if bhc didnot change the decision they send another date for court


----------



## FellowJarman

*Also frustrated*

Hi Sarah, 
I've also been waiting since November last year! My TRP was rejected because I applied 30 days instead of 60 days before the expiration of my current visa and subsequently I've been without a visa for 9 months!!!  so stressed right now but don't really know who to turn to for advice without paying RRR ($$$) please let me know what happens with your appeal!!!


----------



## Sarah Horspool

So for the 1st time since November my VFS tracking status has changed from being sent to DHA to now being processed. Hopefully this means something will happen soon .


----------



## Moto80

Hi Sarah

That's great news! Normally 7-10 days from then  Good luck


----------



## wackz

Sarah Horspool said:


> So for the 1st time since November my VFS tracking status has changed from being sent to DHA to now being processed. Hopefully this means something will happen soon .


Hi Sarah,
same thing here. First I was happy that something changed. But now I am wondering.

The status now is:

"Application for ... has been accepted at the VFS Operation Hub and will be forwarded to the DHA for processing"

The wording before was:

"Application for ... has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on ..."

So what does the status change mean??? Does not make sense to me...
What is the status saying on your side?


----------



## Sarah Horspool

wackz said:


> The status now is:
> 
> "Application for ... has been accepted at the VFS Operation Hub and will be forwarded to the DHA for processing"
> 
> The wording before was:
> 
> "Application for ... has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on ..."
> 
> So what does the status change mean??? Does not make sense to me...
> What is the status saying on your side?



This is exactly how my status changed. No idea what it means.

Sarah


----------



## Moto80

Hi

I would phone the VFS helpline and ask about the change in wording... Worst case they could have done a database clear out and changed the tracking wordings. My appeal changed from being forwarded to DHA for adj.... to received at DHA and being processed

Good luck


----------



## mcravox

wackz said:


> Hi Sarah,
> same thing here. First I was happy that something changed. But now I am wondering.
> 
> The status now is:
> 
> "Application for ... has been accepted at the VFS Operation Hub and will be forwarded to the DHA for processing"
> 
> The wording before was:
> 
> "Application for ... has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on ..."
> 
> So what does the status change mean??? Does not make sense to me...
> What is the status saying on your side?


I have a sneaky feeling it means nothing at all 
I had exactly the same change today so I mailed VFS. They told me they were experiencing 'issues' with the tracking site. Grrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Sarah Horspool

Just as I got my hopes up. Seems too good to be true that so many have been processed in one go.


----------



## mcravox

Sorry!!!! Let's hope they sort all this mess out sooner than later. VERY frustrating.


----------



## ediwatt001

It seems the status is the same for most people:fingerscrossed:


----------



## wackz

My status has changed back to what it was before...


----------



## Sarah Horspool

Mine has changed back too


----------



## Italianabroad

Moto80 said:


> Thanks a lot  I applied from Durban


Hi Moto80 - can you please share the date you got rejection, the day you appealed and the day you got the visa please?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan

Moto80 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My appeal was lodged 27 Jan 2015 and no news... Have heard that it can take up to 6-7 months! - I am hoping we all get a response soon. Would be interesting to hear if anybody have been successful at all with an appeal...?


Hi Moto80, 

Yes, plenty of appeals have come though with a positive outcome. If appeals are prepared correctly and the grounds are strong to over turn the decision. It is just a waiting game. Unless you are willing to fight for an outcome sooner.


----------



## Kay1985

Hey,

I applied for a relatives permit (spousal) last year and was rejected based on not having a police clearance (which I submitted) and supporting documents which weren't required under the old requirements. ..Unfortunately for me, although I submitted before the visa requirements changed, I was still dragged into the new legislation. I submitted my appeal on the 19th of Feb. The tracking system states it was forwarded to HA on the 23rd and here I am like a sitting duck amongst the rest of you. I was told 6-8weeks but after a phone call with VFS last week, I was informed that this time frame is unrealistic and that it could take way over 4 months due to the backlog from Novemeber. I'm coming and going on a 90 tourist visa whilst this is processing. One arrival into south africa, sometimes the officals can stamp you in for only a few weeks at a time...any tips on how I can ensure that I get the full 90days visitors visa when arriving into customs? What to say etc...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moto80

Italianabroad said:


> Hi Moto80 - can you please share the date you got rejection, the day you appealed and the day you got the visa please?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there my TRP visa was rejected 14/11-2014 I appealed on the 27/01/2015 (Long waiting time for my SA police clearance) I finally got my visa 04/05-2015

Cheers


----------



## Kay1985

Congratulations! !! I'm glad someone on here has positive news ?x


----------



## bouboule10

hi everyone. I have been reading the topics and timelines In this forum. I would like to share my timelines with you. 
applied for child settlement visa 19/01/15
visa refused 28/01/15
appeal sent 19/02/15
Documents sent back to the embassy for review 16/04/15.
ECO review deadline 30/07/15
Sent 1St email to the embassy for an update 27/05/16 (no answers )
called the tribunal for an update. Still waiting for the ECO decision. 

I have some sort of reconfort reading all others post and I feel like I'm not alone...


----------



## mcravox

The big f#$k up for me with this whole situation is not waiting for the permit (no great), but the fact that due to their incompetency we are trapped here like prisoners. I desperately need to make overseas trips for different reasons but with the new laws one becomes 'undesirable'. What a joke!!! Where did the rationale for this rule change come from!?


----------



## LegalMan

mcravox said:


> The big f#$k up for me with this whole situation is not waiting for the permit (no great), but the fact that due to their incompetency we are trapped here like prisoners. I desperately need to make overseas trips for different reasons but with the new laws one becomes 'undesirable'. What a joke!!! Where did the rationale for this rule change come from!?


Hi mcravox, 
The undesirability law is a completely ridiculous one. It has caused hell for over 80,000 people thus far. 
The DHA thought they would rather come up with new rules and more hard work to put a band-aid over their inefficiency. They were getting flack for too many foreigners travelling with forged submission receipts (that flimsy hand written photocopied piece of paper they used as receipts back in the day). Rather than go to the route of the problem and introduce a computerized fail safe tracking system, whereby border control simply scan the persons passport to see if they have a legitimate application.


----------



## mcravox

LegalMan said:


> Hi mcravox,
> The undesirability law is a completely ridiculous one. It has caused hell for over 80,000 people thus far.
> The DHA thought they would rather come up with new rules and more hard work to put a band-aid over their inefficiency. They were getting flack for too many foreigners travelling with forged submission receipts (that flimsy hand written photocopied piece of paper they used as receipts back in the day). Rather than go to the route of the problem and introduce a computerized fail safe tracking system, whereby border control simply scan the persons passport to see if they have a legitimate application.


Ahh... yeah. We live in this thing called the 21st century. Beyong a joke! I have been told though that if it is urgent or you have time it is just a matter of submitting an Overstay Appeal as soon as you land somewhere showing your receipt with VFS and letter of good cause etc and it is overturned quite quickly enabling you to come back in?


----------



## Kay1985

Question...

If the appeal is still not successful then what happens?!
Can you resubmit or are you then told to leave and deemed unsuitable?


----------



## Kay1985

Can I please ask what sort of police clearance people used when submitting for the spouse/relatives visa. I've just read up on a feed that states you need something called an "ANCO" and that a basic disclosure from UK will not suffice...is this correct?


----------



## Kay1985

When I submitted my orginal documents, I was rejected on no police certificate, documents not be ignored stamped and varified by my country of origin and no proof of cohabitation. I appealed for my visa back laSt year before the changes were put in place through a immigration agency. I was told by my representative that the disclosure Scotland would suffice as that is who now provides criminal records checks. When I appealed in February I submitted 3 criminal records checks from the UK, South africa and and the middle east (where I worked for over a year). I also provided a lease agreement with both mine and my partners name and had all my documents stamped and varified by the foriegn and common wealth office in the UK which included: copy of passport, birth certificate, disclosure Scotland, education certificate. All this was submitted for the appeal. Nothing is specified which sort of police clearance was required so after reading this web site it's the first I have seen or heard about this clearance called an ANCO. I'm now really really concerned that my appeal will be out. I've spent a small fortune travelling back and forth trying to get all this paperwork and then sending it off to get it varified by solicitors and the commonwealth office and I now feel like I have hit another wall! When ever I have called regarding what documents I required to submit I've always been palmed off on...oh just get that. They make it sound so bloody simple! Yet when I've done my own research it's not that bloody simple and I've had to run around on my own to make sure I've backed myself up. When it came to getting my orginal documents varified I was told to go to a police station or post office in the UK but after not feeling 100% on that, I did some reading up on my own to discovered I needed it all stamped by the CFO in the UK. I'm so stressed by this whole damn process. ...right rant over.


----------



## Moto80

Kay1985 said:


> Can I please ask what sort of police clearance people used when submitting for the spouse/relatives visa. I've just read up on a feed that states you need something called an "ANCO" and that a basic disclosure from UK will not suffice...is this correct?


Hi as far as I have been told you do need an ACRO police clearance from the UK... 

https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## Kay1985

Thanks for your reaponse ?

I submitted from SA, I thought this was required only if you were applying outside of south africa. What sort of criminal records check did you submit?


----------



## Kay1985

Sorry...predictive text on my phone has had a few too many to drink this weekend!


----------



## Moto80

Kay1985 said:


> Thanks for your reaponse ?
> 
> I submitted from SA, I thought this was required only if you were applying outside of south africa. What sort of criminal records check did you submit?


I got the ACRO one from the UK... That's the one I have used since applying for TRP for the first time back in 2011. All applications has been lodged in SA 

Hope this helps


----------



## Kay1985

Thank you!


----------



## Spiggles

Hi All,

How long exactly does one have in order to appeal after a possible rejection is made?
I thought one only has 10 days to appeal from the time you receive the rejection letter,
but I see a lot of people have appealed after more than 10 days?


----------



## Fynbos

Hi Spiggles, 

Ten working days is the rule. Should one appeal after that time has elapsed, then there would have to be strong motivation as to why you could not do so within the time-frame provided.


----------



## Sarah Horspool

So after 6 months I have received news that my appeal has been rejected. I have yet to collect the outcome but Sebolelo fianlly replied to one of my many emails with the letter of rejection attached to it. 

I was originally rejected as I did not have the DoL certificate. It was in progress and I had a 'notice to refer a work application' letter in my appeal. 
I got another email from my immigration consulatant in February to say that a finalistion notice had been sent to DHA and would match up with my appeal. 

My appeal letter now states that I have still failed to submit proof of certifcation from the DoL but my immigration consulatant says you dont actaully recieve a certicate. I am very confused by this as I dont know what to appeal with.


----------



## Spiggles

Fynbos said:


> Hi Spiggles,
> 
> Ten working days is the rule. Should one appeal after that time has elapsed, then there would have to be strong motivation as to why you could not do so within the time-frame provided.



Thank you very much for your reply, Fynbos!


----------



## zizebra

5 months and counting for my wifes appeal.


----------



## mub001

Waiting 6 months today.


----------



## mub001

Sarah Horspool said:


> So after 6 months I have received news that my appeal has been rejected. I have yet to collect the outcome but Sebolelo fianlly replied to one of my many emails with the letter of rejection attached to it.
> 
> I was originally rejected as I did not have the DoL certificate. It was in progress and I had a 'notice to refer a work application' letter in my appeal.
> I got another email from my immigration consulatant in February to say that a finalistion notice had been sent to DHA and would match up with my appeal.
> 
> My appeal letter now states that I have still failed to submit proof of certifcation from the DoL but my immigration consulatant says you dont actaully recieve a certicate. I am very confused by this as I dont know what to appeal with.


Hi Sarah im sorry to hear about your rejection. Will you appeal again? If you dont mind me asking? . Iv been waiting six months for an answer from dha after an appeal and nothing yet and im worried i might get another rejection.


----------



## Sarah Horspool

mub001 said:


> Hi Sarah im sorry to hear about your rejection. Will you appeal again? If you dont mind me asking? . Iv been waiting six months for an answer from dha after an appeal and nothing yet and im worried i might get another rejection.


Hi 

Yes I will be making another appeal, I have no other choice as I have overstayed my original visa awaiting this outcome. I am just hoping that the piece of paper I have now is the correct thing from the DoL and that it wont take another 6 months to get an answer. 

Sarah


----------



## mcravox

This makes me so angry!!! You have done everything they have asked and they just reject again. All they are doing it creating more bloody paperwork, affecting your livelihood and in turn increasing the backlog over something so easily fixed. Grrrrrrrrr..........

Sincerely hope you get this sorted asap.


----------



## zizebra

No. Its a money making scheme. Remember appeals are not free any more. Each time you appeal there is money for the VFS. I just wonder who in DHA benefits from this.


----------



## wackz

*Positive Appeal - Finally!*

Finally, I have good news:

After waiting for about 3 months, I picked up my TRP Study Visa on Monday. 

The chronology of my tracking status was:

- Application submitted at the Visa Faciliation Centre on 2/23/2015 7:32:18 AM
- Application has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 2/25/2015 8:41:36 AM
- Adjudicated Application has been dispatched from the Department of Home Affairs to the VFS Operation hub on 5/28/2015 8:09:37 AM. and would sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre shortly.
- Adjudicated Application has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/29/2015 1:58:08 PM. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection.
- Adjudicated Application ready for collection 06/01/2015

I think I was really lucky to get it back that "quickly", in time as I have a flight back to Germany in 2 weeks.

What I've done/Whom I've contacted:

- My University - the international office is aware that students were rejected appeals due to missing police clearances. There was a letter from DHA stating that SA Universities could still register a student, even withouth visa due to missing police clearance. University is supposed to send a list of all these students to home affairs for status, etc.
- Seipati Ditsoane, DHA - I got that contact from my University. She is apparently responsible for all students that are waiting for appeal. But no proper feedback from her.
- Dalena Dreyer, DHA - one email was forwarded by SD to her so I wrote her directly. Got a reply that she would take it up with the resp. department. Also called her.
- Nobuhle Mazibuko, DHA - Secretary of Director. She forwarded my request to Reginah Menoe, Sebolelo Molapo - followed up with them ca 15 times, no feedback, always attached my full appeal scan
- Contacted the German Embassy - couldnt help
- Wrote a complaint on hellopeter.com - VFS called me the same day an I got an email that my appeal was escalated


From all the above I cannot say whether it helped in processing my application. As my flight date was approaching closer, I went to my University last week again, who stated they send out a list with all the missing appeals again. This was in same time when VFS escalated my appeal. Last week wednesday I receive an email from Mrs Sebolelo Molapo (first mail ever from her), only asking me when I need to fly back. Funny: I was then asked whether I am still studying at the University...even though I supplied my acceptance letter in my application. This letter was gone so I had to get this letter reissued, sent it to Sebolelo, who then said my permit was issued and dispatched that day (28th of May). Quite quick to have it back in Cape Town on Monday after.

Thanks for all the help I got here on this Forum. I don't know what triggered the process of issuing the permit in the end, but I believe it was the pressure from the University. 

It is still unbelievable how long this process took, as I started with my process in October last year. I hope for all of you sitting in the same boat that your application is processed asap!

Good luck!


----------



## mcravox

wackz said:


> Finally, I have good news:
> 
> After waiting for about 3 months, I picked up my TRP Study Visa on Monday.
> 
> The chronology of my tracking status was:
> 
> - Application submitted at the Visa Faciliation Centre on 2/23/2015 7:32:18 AM
> - Application has been forwarded to Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 2/25/2015 8:41:36 AM
> - Adjudicated Application has been dispatched from the Department of Home Affairs to the VFS Operation hub on 5/28/2015 8:09:37 AM. and would sent to the Visa Facilitation Centre shortly.
> - Adjudicated Application has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 5/29/2015 1:58:08 PM. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection.
> - Adjudicated Application ready for collection 06/01/2015
> 
> I think I was really lucky to get it back that "quickly", in time as I have a flight back to Germany in 2 weeks.
> 
> What I've done/Whom I've contacted:
> 
> - My University - the international office is aware that students were rejected appeals due to missing police clearances. There was a letter from DHA stating that SA Universities could still register a student, even withouth visa due to missing police clearance. University is supposed to send a list of all these students to home affairs for status, etc.
> - Seipati Ditsoane, DHA - I got that contact from my University. She is apparently responsible for all students that are waiting for appeal. But no proper feedback from her.
> - Dalena Dreyer, DHA - one email was forwarded by SD to her so I wrote her directly. Got a reply that she would take it up with the resp. department. Also called her.
> - Nobuhle Mazibuko, DHA - Secretary of Director. She forwarded my request to Reginah Menoe, Sebolelo Molapo - followed up with them ca 15 times, no feedback, always attached my full appeal scan
> - Contacted the German Embassy - couldnt help
> - Wrote a complaint on hellopeter.com - VFS called me the same day an I got an email that my appeal was escalated
> 
> 
> From all the above I cannot say whether it helped in processing my application. As my flight date was approaching closer, I went to my University last week again, who stated they send out a list with all the missing appeals again. This was in same time when VFS escalated my appeal. Last week wednesday I receive an email from Mrs Sebolelo Molapo (first mail ever from her), only asking me when I need to fly back. Funny: I was then asked whether I am still studying at the University...even though I supplied my acceptance letter in my application. This letter was gone so I had to get this letter reissued, sent it to Sebolelo, who then said my permit was issued and dispatched that day (28th of May). Quite quick to have it back in Cape Town on Monday after.
> 
> Thanks for all the help I got here on this Forum. I don't know what triggered the process of issuing the permit in the end, but I believe it was the pressure from the University.
> 
> It is still unbelievable how long this process took, as I started with my process in October last year. I hope for all of you sitting in the same boat that your application is processed asap!
> 
> Good luck!


Great news!!! Question, what date did you receive mail from VFS stating that you had been escalated? I am in the same boat as you and wondering the timeline between that mail and when you received it.


----------



## bouboule10

Hi Sarah and sorry for the negative outcome of your appeal. Unfortunately I don't know nothing about all these. I wish you well in future.


----------



## wackz

mcravox said:


> Great news!!! Question, what date did you receive mail from VFS stating that you had been escalated? I am in the same boat as you and wondering the timeline between that mail and when you received it.


Got that mail in the 27th of May.


----------



## mcravox

wackz said:


> Got that mail in the 27th of May.


From VFS saying they had requested an escalation?


----------



## wackz

mcravox said:


> From VFS saying they had requested an escalation?


yes

QTE:
Confirmation your case has been escalated in order to be taken up with The Department Of Home Affairs. Kindly note we are dependent on the Departments feedback in this instance and I am unable to provide you with a turnaround time of when this will be resolved.


----------



## mcravox

wackz said:


> yes
> 
> QTE:
> Confirmation your case has been escalated in order to be taken up with The Department Of Home Affairs. Kindly note we are dependent on the Departments feedback in this instance and I am unable to provide you with a turnaround time of when this will be resolved.


Aaaah ok. Damn! I got the same mail from VFS over a week ago. Still continuing to mail Reginah and co often. Hopefully they grow tired of me.


----------



## zizebra

mcravox said:


> Aaaah ok. Damn! I got the same mail from VFS over a week ago. Still continuing to mail Reginah and co often. Hopefully they grow tired of me.


Yes I second that this. Lets put pressure on these till they realise that this is a paid service.There must be results.


----------



## katie111

New to this forum and equally relieved and angered to know others are having exactly the same problems as me!

I submitted my appeal on 20th of February and still no response. I need to travel home soon and frustrated that I am basically imprisoned here till DHA get their s**t together! Not to mention the cost of all these applications/appeals!

Wackz, if I can ask, are you at UCT? Who did you speak to - was it someone at IAPO?


----------



## wackz

katie111 said:


> Wackz, if I can ask, are you at UCT? Who did you speak to - was it someone at IAPO?


sorry, i'm at stellenbosch university..but UCT should've also received that letter saying that they should send a list of all students to DHA. send me a pm with your email then ill forward you the letter..


----------



## Kay1985

Sarah Horspool said:


> So after 6 months I have received news that my appeal has been rejected. I have yet to collect the outcome but Sebolelo fianlly replied to one of my many emails with the letter of rejection attached to it.
> 
> I was originally rejected as I did not have the DoL certificate. It was in progress and I had a 'notice to refer a work application' letter in my appeal.
> I got another email from my immigration consulatant in February to say that a finalistion notice had been sent to DHA and would match up with my appeal.
> 
> My appeal letter now states that I have still failed to submit proof of certifcation from the DoL but my immigration consulatant says you dont actaully recieve a certicate. I am very confused by this as I dont know what to appeal with.



Sarah I'm so sorry about the rejection! I completely feel your frustration on all this and you aren't alone. 

What's your next steps? Can you appeal the appeal or have to submit a new application? 

I hope you are ok x


----------



## Sarah Horspool

Hi Kay

I have not yet picked up the outcome it is still at DHA. I have resent my DoL letter to them after speaking to someone at the DoL to ensure it was the correct letter. They told me when I got that letter in February I should have submitted my original application to VFS....even though my appeal had been lodged in November.
I emailed the DHA appeal department and was told my appeal would be taken up with the manager, so we will see what happens.

Sarah


----------



## katie111

Ah thanks for the info Wackz. I wasn't able to PM you for some reason. 

I spoke with UCT and they have told me there is nothing they can do; they don't seem very willing to help with these things unfortunately...! I've asked them about the letter you mentioned and they haven't responded.


----------



## wackz

katie111 said:


> Ah thanks for the info Wackz. I wasn't able to PM you for some reason.
> 
> I spoke with UCT and they have told me there is nothing they can do; they don't seem very willing to help with these things unfortunately...! I've asked them about the letter you mentioned and they haven't responded.


I found the letter on the internet:

Foreign students get relief on their Appeal Applications


----------



## katie111

Ah great, thanks so much!

Thanks also for sharing your experience, it's been really helpful. I also just got my case 'escalated' by following your steps - let's see if it gets me anywhere!!


----------



## Sarah Horspool

So my rejection letter has been dispatched and I will be collecting it to make my 2nd appeal application and back another 3+ months of waiting


----------



## Italianabroad

I received the following message: "Adjudicated Application has been received at Visa Facilitation Centre on 10-Jun-2015.and is ready for collection"

I hope it's not another rejection. Shouldn't it say "VISA has been received?" Does anyone know?

@Sarah: did you appeal the first time and send the DoL letter or not?


----------



## Moto80

Italianabroad said:


> I received the following message: "Adjudicated Application has been received at Visa Facilitation Centre on 10-Jun-2015.and is ready for collection"
> 
> I hope it's not another rejection. Shouldn't it say "VISA has been received?" Does anyone know?
> 
> @Sarah: did you appeal the first time and send the DoL letter or not?


Hi my message was the same on the tracking system and it was a positive outcome. Good luck


----------



## Italianabroad

Moto80 said:


> Hi my message was the same on the tracking system and it was a positive outcome. Good luck


This is FANTASTIC news!!!

Hope I'll get it then! In which case you all getting a round of beer.


----------



## Sarah Horspool

Italianabroad said:


> @Sarah: did you appeal the first time and send the DoL letter or not?


When i made my 1st appeal I still did not have the DoL letter. This took 6 months to be issued and was sent to the appeal department but looks like it was never matched up.


----------



## Italianabroad

Sarah Horspool said:


> When i made my 1st appeal I still did not have the DoL letter. This took 6 months to be issued and was sent to the appeal department but looks like it was never matched up.


argh sorry for that


----------



## AndyBain

Thanks to all who have posted as it has helped me a lot.

My timeline if it helps people. 

I applied for an extension to my spousal visa 65 days (25th June 2014) before it expired and recived my first rejection on the 3rd of October 2014 due to not submitting South African police clearance. Having only a short time to appeal waiting for my police clearance to arrive was not an option so I submitted my appeal with proof I had applied for the certificate. I resubmitted on the 5th November 2014 once again getting rejected on the 29th January 2015. By this time I had the correct police clearance so resubmitted on the 16th Feb 2015. Today is the 10th June and I am still awaiting my results. 
I fly back to the UK in 34 days so please hold thumbs for me as I may well be getting banned from coming back for 5 years if my result does not arrive in time.


----------



## Italianabroad

Visa obtained! It took 17 weeks at the Durban office.

I wish all the best to everyone in the forum.


----------



## zizebra

AndyBain said:


> Thanks to all who have posted as it has helped me a lot.
> 
> My timeline if it helps people.
> 
> I applied for an extension to my spousal visa 65 days (25th June 2014) before it expired and recived my first rejection on the 3rd of October 2014 due to not submitting South African police clearance. Having only a short time to appeal waiting for my police clearance to arrive was not an option so I submitted my appeal with proof I had applied for the certificate. I resubmitted on the 5th November 2014 once again getting rejected on the 29th January 2015. By this time I had the correct police clearance so resubmitted on the 16th Feb 2015. Today is the 10th June and I am still awaiting my results.
> I fly back to the UK in 34 days so please hold thumbs for me as I may well be getting banned from coming back for 5 years if my result does not arrive in time.


We are dealing with computerised people. They will look at your stuff and reject without even using reason. Then they ask you to appeal. They make it sound like a real human being will attend to it when in actual fact another robotic person will handle it. I wonder how they recruit and formulate these policies. Iam sure if they look closely at all appeals they would notice that something is wrong with the system.


----------



## imee88

I got rejction letter. Of bank statment even In bank was around 20000 cash avaible eish baad luck but I I appeal on 28 may no responce and I think there is nobody getting any result of appeal thjat what should we have to do for out come ?


----------



## TheViking

Been waiting since 7th of Nov 2014... A friend of mine handed in her appeal around the same time. Recently (in May) she managed to get a DHA employer on the phone and they looked her up in their system. There were no data about her appeal - only her previous application rejection. Nothing to the new application number she got when handling in the appeal.
unfortunately we think that indicates that the appeals have not even been taken out of the packages shipped in from VFS - since they are not in the system.
It might not be the case, but I am afraid it is.


----------



## hilrap

I finally received the outcome for my appeal last Friday. The appeal application was for the renewal of a spousal visa + work endorsement, filed in Rivonia on January 2015. I had to wait over 6 month to receive an outcome. 

A big thanks to the team of Ashmanattorneys who kept following up with the Adjudicator at DHA for all those month!
A big thanks also to all of you guys who have posted in this thread!! Sharing your experiences, gave me some hope, that their might be some light beyond this greed ridden VFS mess.


----------



## TheViking

*Backlog*

Hi there

Just found this blog post: Appeal Application Delays at Home Affairs - part II

Which indicates that appeals have more or less not been attended to at all...

“A reliable source informed us that there has not been anyone working at the appeals section, effectively the appeals section is or at least has been a ship without a captain.”


----------



## imee88

The viking pls u get us also that employ number or any help how to get hold on some 1 in office


----------



## Sarah Horspool

*Finally a visa!!*

So I got a call to say my visa outcome was awaiting collection at the VFS even though I had not got my email to say this, it has been 4 weeks since I handed my 2nd appeal in so I was very worried it had been rejected again!

It was approved and I can now go home when I want an my work permit was issued for the 5 years! The most confusing thing however was that it had been issued from my first appeal not my second so I still have 2nd one outstanding, this visa had been delivered via couier and was just in a paper envelope not the usual plastic one. 

I am not sure who helped it along I had emailed the Port Elizabeth branch of the DoL and a few people including Sebeolo at the DHA.

I am just so happy its done but after it being nearly a year since I first started dealing with DoL etc it was very stressful. 

Sarah


----------



## ediwatt001

Congratulations, Sarah. The fact that your story has ended well is very reassuring... I am also awaiting the outcome of my appeal. I am hoping for a happy outcome like yours. I submitted my Visitor's Visa Section 11(6) appeal application on the 30th of April.


----------



## DumisaniBYO

HI All

Please Legal Man or Tony can anyone please advise

I have just received a rejection on my permanent residence application in section 27a , 

Reason 

During the processing of your application it was discovered that you have submitted an Invalid Zimbabwean Police Clerance , in support of your application . This renders you a person who is not of good and sound character. You therefore do not qualify for permanent residencein terms of section 27a of the immigration act

This is a bunch of bull be cause i got my Critical Skill Visa based on the same Police Clearance and i personal went to Zim for this .

Anyway lucky enough i recentely renewed my critical skill visa and have another valid Police Clearance . 

Please advise if i need to resubmit all the documents again ? as i dont have a valid South African Police Clearance .


----------



## FellowJarman

Hi everyone,

Please can someone assist/advise me on 'the letter of demand'.
I have been waiting 8 months for the outcome of my appeal and all Home Affairs can tell me is that my appeal is still under process and to be patient.

Amy guidance would be much appreciated!


----------



## Icon

Appeals in my experience where taking 2-3 weeks when VFS started being used for permit applications. However from what my DHA contact tells me there is a huge backlog of appeals under the old system plus there was a bunch of rejections that came about when people applied for various permits after the laws changed and now the backlog is causing the appeal process to drag. Anyone in need of help with appeals mail me on [email protected]


----------



## ski-guy

HighlyFavoured said:


> Hi folks
> 
> How long does an appeal take? Do you guys know anyone who received an outcome from an appeal. How long did the outcome take. They are saying from 3 to 6 months but did someone actually get a response within that period? :juggle:


According to one of the ladies at VFS I spoke to last week, there are people waiting from 2014 for outcomes!!


----------



## zimbunny

Hello. I have waited for my appeal decision for 5 months. i am now due to leave anyway so it makes no difference. since my visa is expired is there any documentation i need to prepare for immigration officials? fines?


----------



## Icon

ski-guy said:


> According to one of the ladies at VFS I spoke to last week, there are people waiting from 2014 for outcomes!!


Thats very true.some even 2013


----------



## FellowJarman

Has anyone else delt with the member Icon?


----------



## AndyBain

I am still waiting for the outcome of my visa appeal which was submitted on the 18th Feb 2015. I first submitted over 12 months ago.
I recently left the country 9 months after my current spousal visa had expired. It took my lawyer 17 days to get the 5 year ban from the country overturned. I used Le roux attorneys in Cape Town. I believe if you try and get the ban lifted without legal support it can take much longer. 
Has anyone had any visa outcomes recently and if so what date did you appeal?


----------



## DB05

Is anyone getting any outcome? 

I have been waiting 8 months now and cannot register my new daughters birth due to the visa being outstanding. So sick of this, I badly want to go home and see my family.:-(


----------



## hilrap

DB05 said:


> Is anyone getting any outcome?
> 
> I have been waiting 8 months now and cannot register my new daughters birth due to the visa being outstanding. So sick of this, I badly want to go home and see my family.:-(


Hi there, 

I had received a positive outcome during the first week of July and had been waiting since January (thus, just over 6 month). I did receive legal assistance though from Ashman attorneys in CT. While it took them a couple of months to achieve an outcome, in the end it might have helped, as they managed to receive feedback to their requests from the adjudicator the the DHA. 

Wish you all the best!
regards
hilrap


----------



## DB05

hilrap said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had received a positive outcome during the first week of July and had been waiting since January (thus, just over 6 month). I did receive legal assistance though from Ashman attorneys in CT. While it took them a couple of months to achieve an outcome, in the end it might have helped, as they managed to receive feedback to their requests from the adjudicator the the DHA.
> 
> Wish you all the best!
> regards
> hilrap


Thanks hilrap.
Looks like we are going to have to spend our savings on getting an attorney.

Right now I would seriously consider taking the 5 year ban and us just emigrating back to the UK but we cannot leave since my daughter has no birth certificate because of all of this, as we all now know you can't travel with children unless they have an unabridged birth certificate so we would not be able to take her with us, she is only 5 weeks old! Very worried about the implications of all this.


----------



## niknik88

Hi, does any one know what the latest time lines are? My renewal was rejected because of a missing police clearance (because they lost the first one and the second one had the wrong name on it) my appeal was submitted in November 2014. I've had to postpone getting married because I don't have a valid visa any more and I can't leave the country


----------



## ernal

But how come you can't get a birth certificate at least get a confirmation of birth from the hospital. As far as i know birth certificate can be issued at the hospital even if one of the parent is a citizen. But on a safer note get a confirmation of birth from the hospital and apply for a birth certificate if one of the parent is SAfrican and you can include your name at a later stage


----------



## DB05

Hi Ernal

I have a confirmation from the hospital but Home Affairs will not issue the official unabridged one. They will also place it only in my husbands name unless he can prove i have abandoned her or he has a death certificate. We have spent lots of time waiting in home affairs :-(. Thank you for the idea though. hwell:


----------



## ernal

Its just crazy cause if you not married now, they make the foreign national take a DNA test before their names could be inserted into the birth certificate provided they have a legal status ( an eye witness account), i suggest you let your husband have his name now on the birth certificate and apply for a passport for your kids. Your issue will get sorted with time, just hang in there.


----------



## ediwatt001

Hi there

I picked up the outcome of my Section 11(6) appeal application today. It was a positive outcome. The visa was issued for 3 years, a very pleasant outcome. The initial application was made in March 2015 and that was rejected mid April. My appeal application was submitted on the 30th of April. I would like to say a special thank you to all who have posted on this forum. Your comments, advise and experiences did go a long way to help me navigate the complex but not impossible terrain... A big special thank you to Legalman and other well informed members for being generous with their wealth of knowledge. I give thanks to God for the beautiful outcome of my appeal application. 
Best wishes to those that are awaiting the outcome of their applications.


----------



## DB05

ediwatt001 - how did you get yours so quickly???

Does anyone please know of a good attorneys here in Gauteng who can help, I really need this sorted out now. So frustrated/upset and no one seems to be able/want to help wherever we turn.


----------



## Fynbos

Hi DB05,

We are based in Cape Town, but work with clients all over the country.


----------



## DB05

Fynbos said:


> Hi DB05,
> 
> We are based in Cape Town, but work with clients all over the country.


Thanks Fynbos. I have just emailed you guys now.


----------



## ediwatt001

DB05 said:


> ediwatt001 - how did you get yours so quickly???
> 
> Does anyone please know of a good attorneys here in Gauteng who can help, I really need this sorted out now. So frustrated/upset and no one seems to be able/want to help wherever we turn.


Two weeks after submitting my appeal application at the VFS office in Rivonia, the status of my application still read: ...application has been accepted by VFS...). I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko ([email protected]) seeking her assistance. She forwarded my email two DHA staff. Two days after, The status changed to "... application has been received at DHA headquarters...", 

I followed up with several emails.


----------



## DB05

ediwatt001 said:


> Two weeks after submitting my appeal application at the VFS office in Rivonia, the status of my application still read: ...application has been accepted by VFS...). I emailed Nobuhle Mazibuko ([email protected]) seeking her assistance. She forwarded my email two DHA staff. Two days after, The status changed to "... application has been received at DHA headquarters...",
> 
> I followed up with several emails.


Thank you so much for that, I really appreciate the information. I will contact her right away. All the best


----------



## ediwatt001

DB05 said:


> Thank you so much for that, I really appreciate the information. I will contact her right away. All the best


By all means do so. Remember to attach the documents with which you made your application. Best wishes.


----------



## DumisaniBYO

Hi all

Do you have an email address for people in the appeals department ? What to start chasing mine up submitted early July and no status change on the VFS site. Thanks again


----------



## BIZIMA

my appeal was submitted on the 27/01/2014 at Harrison str. home affairs and still pending. 
raison for the reject read: LETTER OF SUPPORT from the mother of the child. surprising bcoz it was not required at the time of application and I applied under the minor child 27 (g) and not under mariage.


----------



## Kay1985

I appealed and finally collected my visa on Friday. I paid an attorney who served papers on home affairs demanding a response. My tourist visa was about to expire so I had provisionally booked a ticket out of south africa. Within a week on the attorney's serving legal papers on HA my status had changed. I collected the outcome on Friday and it was successful. I lost complete faith with the system that I never prepared myself for a positive outcome so it's still sinking in. I waited for 6months for an outcome. Whilst in VFS on Friday,they were advising applicants that the waiting period is a minimum of 6-8 months now. My advise would be to get an attorney. I was issued with a 3 year spousal permit which falls under section 11 (b). Make sure you have all your paperwork they ask for when appealing and provide motivation letters from spouses and employees. Overload them with paperwork and evidence! Good luck xx


----------



## av8rgroot

I'm in R.S.A. on a valid TRP as a volunteer. Last year, my baby was born here. After getting his passport sorted, we applied for his visa. Rejected! Reason stated he was an illegal immigrant. Immediately we put in an appeal, and have been waiting now since February. Phone calls and emails are not working. What is the physical address of the building where these people sit around?


----------



## BIZIMA

*How? ??*

There is mo ways the child of a legal immigrant can be declared illegal. 
if your appeal is not successful you need to appeal to the minister and if there is still no positive outcome, then you can go for a judicial revew because their decision is not only irrational but illegal too. 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## ImigrantBC

*Responses for Appeals South Africa*

Guys for your appeals Nobuhle helps a lot.
Regards
Ms Nobuhle Mazibuko
Director Administrative Secretary

Ministry of Home Affairs
Tel: 012 432 6636/40
Fax: 012 432 6675


I hope my appeal will be positive as soldiers lets also thank her during our frustrations she replies


----------



## ImigrantBC

*Result*



ImigrantBC said:


> Guys for your appeals Nobuhle helps a lot.
> Regards
> Ms Nobuhle Mazibuko
> Director Administrative Secretary
> 
> Ministry of Home Affairs
> Tel: 012 432 6636/40
> Fax: 012 432 6675
> 
> 
> I hope my appeal will be positive as soldiers lets also thank her during our frustrations she replies


Recently received this online message after escalating issues had two phone call from DHA from the Minister's office.

Adjudicated Application for .........has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 8/11/2016 12:06:12 PM. and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection My fear is that it could be another rejection.....I submitted MICT membership and it was rejected and had to submit confirmation of application with IITPSA hope it was enough.:juggle:


----------



## Mikey B

My spouses PRP appeal was made on the 15th Jan 2016 based on our applications being split up in the process when we both applied for PRP in Feb 2015. I got mine but my wife of 30 yrs didn't!! They now bind them together in a wrapper for husband and wife applications so they are not split up in the process. VFS Cape Town.


----------



## ImigrantBC

First CSV application 5 July 2016
Rejected 18 July 2016 CSV Letter of Skills Confirmation missing
Appeal 26 July 2016 Registered and sent proof
Rejected 18 August 2016 
Appealed 26 August 2016 Got membership certificate and confirmation used Immigration Agents
Approved 14 October 2016


----------

